# early pregnancy cramping?



## arlosmama

I know it is normal to have cramping due to the fact that your uterus is preparing and growing...but has anyone had really bad cramps and no bleeding and been fine? I am experiencing my cramping mostly at night and I am barely pregnant in the way that I haven't even missed my period...any time I look up bad cramping stuff about EPs and MCs come up and they always talk about spotting or bleeding which I have had none of...with my first I don't remember it ever being like this...and I know they are all different...just concerned...oh and super paranoid! LOL

thanks in advance ladies...


----------



## amiii

Im in the exact seat! just a couple of hours ago i got my BFP but i still have cramping like period will show any time and my period is due 1st october so im kinda worried :(.

when is your EDD i think we are close :D


----------



## arlosmama

amiii said:


> Im in the exact seat! just a couple of hours ago i got my BFP but i still have cramping like period will show any time and my period is due 1st october so im kinda worried :(.
> 
> when is your EDD i think we are close :D

Oh no...you too? (Mine coincidentally also started the night I got my BFP...so weird) I wouldn't wish this on anyone...my EDD is June 9. When is yours? Are you experiencing the cramps all day or at certain times? Mine seem to be at night and I am basically living in my bathroom because I am nervous that AF will show up even after 6 positive tests...I really hope you feel better....I have been using a heating pad and that provides a little comfort...I really miss my glass of wine and ibuprofen...hope you feel well...


----------



## LizzieM83

It's very normal to feel cramping during the first few weeks of pregnancy. Your body is prepping for the baby meaning that ligaments are stretching in order to support the uterus. If your cramping is severe and constant (lasting all day) or it's accompanied by bleeding then you should definitely talk to your doctor but other than that cramping is very normal and there's no need to worry.


----------



## LizzieM83

I also used to have cramping usually at night when I was lying in bed tho sometimes I would feel a bit of cramping during the day like if my period was coming.


----------



## amiii

arlosmama said:


> amiii said:
> 
> 
> Im in the exact seat! just a couple of hours ago i got my BFP but i still have cramping like period will show any time and my period is due 1st october so im kinda worried :(.
> 
> when is your EDD i think we are close :D
> 
> Oh no...you too? (Mine coincidentally also started the night I got my BFP...so weird) I wouldn't wish this on anyone...my EDD is June 9. When is yours? Are you experiencing the cramps all day or at certain times? Mine seem to be at night and I am basically living in my bathroom because I am nervous that AF will show up even after 6 positive tests...I really hope you feel better....I have been using a heating pad and that provides a little comfort...I really miss my glass of wine and ibuprofen...hope you feel well...Click to expand...


my EDD is june 10 :D. did some research just now and it seems to be perfectly normal! yaaay! relax hun i think well be okay afterall. the witch is gone för nine months :D :hugs: :flower:


----------



## bloo

Yeah, cramping is totally normal. As far as the degree of cramping, with my daughter it felt just like a period to me and I was so sure I wasn't pregnant, but then I was. Is your cramping worse than your normal period? I'd say that cramping that is similar to a period in pain level is not necessarily something to worry about. It's so hard to say though. When I had my chemicals I don't think I had much cramping at all. I'm not really sure you can go by the level of cramping unless it is much worse than your normal period.


----------



## Laraa

Well my AF is due today or 2moro, ive also had a bfp but its very very faint on the tests that i have done. As for cramping ive had them realy bad for 3 days now, just woke up with severe cramping too. I hope its not AF!!


----------



## wilsons228

Ive had cramping since saturday too which is coincidentally the day i got my first BFP on teh pregnancy test. I got my blood test on monday and they said it was most def positive but i am freaking myself our reading about m/c glad im not the only one :) gl to all you girls our EDD's are all close together!


----------



## Jodie13

I'm not much further a long then you, but I was having some pretty moderate cramping in weeks 3 and 4. I talked to my Dr about it at my appointment and she said that unless is took my breath away or made me want to double over it was probably alright. Of course, if you're worried, I'd speak to your Dr. I also noticed the more water I drank (my goal is a gallon a day) the less my cramps seem to bother me.


----------



## honey08

i had awful cramping, much worst than my normal af cramps :? x


----------



## Mummy_Mac

my cramps come and go - i find that it is normally when i need to go to the toilet - co that is what i normally do just in case AF has shown up!!!


----------



## babypeanut25

I too have cramping and am in my 4th week so reading all this has made me feel much better! I have miscarried 2 pregnancys so im over scared of every little funny feeling.


----------

